
Grit: A Protocol for Distributed Transactions Across Microservices - sdesimone
https://tech.ebayinc.com/engineering/grit-a-protocol-for-distributed-transactions-across-microservices/
======
mindcrime
In all fairness, I have not read this yet. But my initial thought process when
I see "a protocol for distributed transactions across microservices" involves
a dose of skepticism. If you need distributed transactions across
microservices, why not just provide an XA compliant interface, and then plug
in to an existing transaction manager? And, probably more to the point, while
EBay specifically might need "real" distributed transactions, I suspect that
most organizations rarely - if ever - need distributed transactions across
microservices, and should instead use the Saga Pattern[1].

[1]:
[https://microservices.io/patterns/data/saga.html](https://microservices.io/patterns/data/saga.html)

